# Classic repaint that we finished last month



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

3br condo in the hamptons. Wish I would have took before pictures this place was trashed. Previous homeowners where complete dirt bags. It took 4 guys 2 weeks prepping this place.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

nice work man. you're a true professional.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great work ?
Products 

I always wanted to go to hamptons


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks man. Here I used aqualock primer and for ultra ultra spec on the ceiling and walls. I always use muralo on all of my trim when I can.


----------

